# What do you do when someone passes out in your vehicle and you can't wake them up?



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep. 

I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault. 

What would you do?


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


I would call the police.


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2016)

Babs said:


> I would call the police.


Then let uber know.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Either call police or go to nearest police station, leave the fare running till they ar out of the car and you are released from the scene. 

There are significant liability issues otherwise, if they have alcohol poisoning or choke on their own vomit, you will be responsible if you do nothing and/or end the fare. Obviously report to Uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's your property they are now trespassing on. Lethal force is an option.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

What they're unresponsive? Time to call 911 for the paramedics, two UNRESPONSIVE passengers sounds like a medical emergency to me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

T


Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


You need to do the "go real fast slam on the brakes" wake up call. When most people hit the floor board or back of the seat it has a miraculous way of "waking the dead".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I would hate to call the police
> 
> What would you do?


Why would you hate to call the Police? The choice is sit there with them in your car and get paid, at best, peanuts; at worst, nothing. What would I do?



Babs said:


> I would call the police.


^^^^^^^^^^_*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Babs said:


> Then let uber know.


^^^^^^^^^^^Then, _*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd drag them out of my car, leave them on the sidewalk or curb, rummage their pockets and ck their wallets for "id" and if I didn't find a nice tip, call 911 and tell them about the drunks passed out in public....

Really, I don't know, glad it didn't happen to me. I don't do drunks, kids or animals, don't pick up them up, you will not have these issues.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Your only option is to call 911....medical emergency. 

Your ass is then covered. You don't know if they've od'd or what. 

They then get to pay the ambulance bill.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Take em to the morgue and let the pathologists determine whether they're alive or not.


----------



## Ubertuber (May 2, 2016)

I use three techniques before calling the police (at which point I've assumed they might need an ems, which has only happened once.)

•When pulling up to the address stop short HARD (but, you know, trying not to. explode your break lines.)

•Turn on the dome light and if you have a bright LED flashlight ($15-30 at a hardware store), strobe it on they're eyelids--you'd be surprised how well that works.

•Blast some rock, metal, or Indian music as loud as your speakers can go without busting them at 3-5 second intervals.

If they open their eyes and look like they're going to fall back asleep keep flashing the light in their eyes until they stumble out, then send Uber a complaint so they can nullify a bad rating.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why would you hate to call the Police? The choice is sit there with them in your car and get paid, at best, peanuts; at worst, nothing. What would I do?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^_*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^Then, _*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I pick the path of least resistance. The obvious and easy option is to incentivize the friend not to be a ****** and get them out of my car.

Calling the police equals an lengthy wait time for them, a pissed off scene then having to hang around while I answer questions for the police report. Anytime I can avoid involving cops without increasing the likelihood of the police getting involved later I avoid them.

That and I'm not anti passengers like so many of you here. On Lyft I get a lot of considerate passengers who often tip well. These guys weren't that but it was surging at 250% so I was okay with that. The awake guy woke his brother and the other one and they were up and out of my car in less than 5 minutes. And I went home. I was not in the mood to mess around with cops for an hour and a half.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ubertuber said:


> I use three techniques before calling the police (at which point I've assumed they might need an ems, which has only happened once.)
> 
> •When pulling up to the address stop short HARD (but, you know, trying not to. explode your break lines.)
> 
> ...


Exactly and thank you! Those are great suggestion especially the flash light. I never had a passer outer until this weekend and I had two. The first guy was nice and talking until the end. I yelled okay your home and it woke him up. I used the dome light on the other guys. Yelling wasn't working. The flash light should work for most though, you are right and if none of these are working than yeah time for the police and ems. I'd be legimately concerned at that point.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> T
> 
> You need to do the "go real fast slam on the brakes" wake up call. When most people hit the floor board or back of the seat it has a miraculous way of "waking the dead".


They were seat belted in and I drive a Volvo so slamming on the brakes only makes their head fall forward.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


Break out the sharpie


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ammonia poppers work really well when all else fails. 
The pax gets quite the surprise also. 
Let Goober know what happened. 

A cattle prod leaves marks. Evidence is bad.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

...of course you root through their pocket and wallet for a tip before doing anything, but that goes without saying.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If the pax ignores an ammonia popper, they are dead. 
That is some nasty shit. Wakes up the near dead for sure.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I would hate to call the police


911 isn't just "the Police"
Dumbest thing you said, call your mother to smack you


Beur said:


> What they're unresponsive? Time to call 911 for the paramedics, two UNRESPONSIVE passengers sounds like a medical emergency to me.


Yep, dial 911, if you don't the fate of the unresponsive PAX you left behind is now legally your burden in a court of law.

EDIT: Decided to edit all my posts in this thread so all stupid people can read this more than once:
*Diabetics with low blood sugar looks like intoxication, CALL 911*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I'm not anti passengers like so many of you here.


...........nor am I. Still, I am not trained to deal with passed out drunks. The Police are. Ninety minutes does not look like so much next to either legal troubles or de-activation.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I pick the path of least resistance. The obvious and easy option is to incentivize the friend not to be a ****** and get them out of my car.
> 
> Calling the police equals an lengthy wait time for them, a pissed off scene then having to hang around while I answer questions for the police report. Anytime I can avoid involving cops without increasing the likelihood of the police getting involved later I avoid them.
> 
> That and I'm not anti passengers like so many of you here. On Lyft I get a lot of considerate passengers who often tip well. These guys weren't that but it was surging at 250% so I was okay with that. The awake guy woke his brother and the other one and they were up and out of my car in less than 5 minutes. And I went home. I was not in the mood to mess around with cops for an hour and a half.


Why you so stupid?
There is a reason why establishments can't sell alcohol to a person that appears over intoxicated.
Because they are liable for alcohol poising, you idiot!
The other answers about slamming on the breaks were *JOKES *trolling you, because you got yourself into a bad situation.
You're worried about wasting 90 minuets of your day/night?
Take pictures of the unconscious person in your vehicle, pictures of the emergency response (police fire EMS), and pictures of them taking him to the hospital. Submit a claim to Uber and they'd probably reimburse you for the trouble. Trust me I've done it!









EDIT: Decided to edit all my posts in this thread so all stupid people can read this more than once:
*Diabetics with low blood sugar looks like intoxication, CALL 911*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

As has been stated, call 911 and report it to Uber if you absolutely can not wake them. That is the only option that is not absolutely ******ed.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

1. Take the cash out of the wallet. 
2. Drag them out by their feet. 
3. End the ride
4. Give yourself 5 stars on pax phone. 
5. Throw their phone in the bushes. 
6. Accept next ping.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

How about an air horn?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Air-Horn/49581432


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

njn said:


> How about an air horn?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Air-Horn/49581432


That'd be a brilliant idea if I wasn't afraid of them either peeing themselves in my car or flailing about wildly and damaging something. Be funny as heck to witness though.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


Pepper spray them LOL. I've done this about a dozen times and filmed it. Freaking hilarious. Check it out on my youtube channel "Psychopath Uber Guy."


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenix666 said:


> Pepper spray them LOL. I've done this about a dozen times and filmed it. Freaking hilarious. Check it out on my youtube channel "Psychopath Uber Guy."


You assault people who are physically incapable of harming you?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

3 times this happened to me.

Once, i knocked on the front door of the destination, people came out and woke the pax up.

The other 2 times, i called the police non emergency number and explained the situation. Each time i made it clear that it was a non-emergency and that no person or property was in danger.

The first of these times, the dad came out and gathered his daughter shortly after i called the cops. Apparently the cops called the house. I waited for the cops... they told me i could go.

The second time the cops came and woke the dude up (after telling me "what the f*ck you call us for") , got him on his feet and left him with the doorman. Edit: This was in beverly hills btw. Apparently the cops there arent familiar with the 'serve' part of 'protect and serve'. Or maybe they have already Changed their motto to "you're the problem".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> 1. Take the cash out of the wallet.
> 2. Drag them out by their feet.
> 3. End the ride
> 4. Give yourself 5 stars on pax phone.
> ...


Don't forget to wear gloves.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I had a regular cab customer, a lawyer, who used to get picked up at a bar in downtown Pittsburgh and passed out in the back seat immediately regularly.

Just drove him to his home in McKeesport for the $35 fare paid up front, his wife was waiting for him when I pulled up- no problem as she got his ass out of the back seat.

After seeing her, I realized why he liked to drink.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> 3 times this happened to me.
> 
> Once, i knocked on the front door of the destination, people came out and woke the pax up.
> 
> ...


If the cops whine at you ignore it. You're covering YOUR behind and that could be a medical emergency. Of course make sure you try DANG hard to wake them before making the call if for no other reason than to save yourself time.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> If the cops whine at you ignore it. You're covering YOUR behind and that could be a medical emergency. Of course make sure you try DANG hard to wake them before making the call if for no other reason than to save yourself time.


Yeah, they had to shake the shit out of the guy for about a minute to wake him up. It was practically assault. There is no way it would have been appropriate for me to pretty much beat on the guy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Yeah, they had to shake the shit out of the guy for about a minute to wake him up. It was practically assault. There is no way it would have been appropriate for me to pretty much beat on the guy.


If he's that drunk he likely won't remember you doing it but just to cross every liability t and dot every i I understand not wanting to do that.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Yeah, they had to shake the shit out of the guy for about a minute to wake him up. It was practically assault. There is no way it would have been appropriate for me to pretty much beat on the guy.


Um, that's NOT how it's done. Unresponsive drunks, get an ambulance ride to sleep it off at the emergency room under medical supervision. No good Officer is going to shake a drunk for a minute! Should check if they're breathing, radio for an ambulance because they don't want to touch them. Plus too many people dying in jail cells on the nightly news, pass the liability to Medical.

EDIT: Decided to edit all my posts in this thread so all stupid people can read this more than once:
*Diabetics with low blood sugar looks like intoxication, CALL 911*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> 1. Take the cash out of the wallet.
> 2. Drag them out by their feet.
> 3. End the ride
> 4. Give yourself 5 stars on pax phone.
> ...


That's the easiest step by step directions I've seen. I love #4!!!!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm telling ya folks. 
An ammonia popper will clear out your car in nanoseconds. 

I keep a package in my first aid kit in my door pocket. 
They are cheap, they work, and absolutely no one ignores them if they are still alive.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea


IckyDoody said:


> 3 times this happened to me.
> 
> Once, i knocked on the front door of the destination, people came out and woke the pax up.
> 
> ...


h cops are stupid but at least consistent. If he'd have been passed out in your front lawn they'd have been singing a different tune but it's the same exact thing.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Um, that's NOT how it's done. Unresponsive drunks, get an ambulance ride to sleep it off at the emergency room under medical supervision. No good Officer is going to shake a drunk for a minute! Should check if they're breathing, radio for an ambulance because they don't want to touch them. Plus too many people dying in jail cells on the nightly news, pass the liability to Medical.


That's how it SHOULD be done but I believe him when he says that's how they did it...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ubertuber said:


> I use three techniques before calling the police (at which point I've assumed they might need an ems, which has only happened once.)
> 
> •When pulling up to the address stop short HARD (but, you know, trying not to. explode your break lines.)
> 
> ...


Nullify a bad rating. Ha! Good one


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I'm telling ya folks.
> An ammonia popper will clear out your car in nanoseconds.
> 
> I keep a package in my first aid kit in my door pocket.
> They are cheap, they work, and absolutely no one ignores them if they are still alive.


You are absolutely correct. Back in the 60's & 70's there was no concussion protocol in the NFL. Players would be on the field knocked out cold. The trainers would just break the little capsules and waive it under the nose of the player. Like magic they're wide awake after that. It was referred to as "smelling salts" back then.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are absolutely correct. Back in the 60's & 70's there was no concussion protocol in the NFL. Players would be on the field knocked out cold. The trainers would just break the little capsules and waive it under the nose of the player. Like magic they're wide awake after that. It was referred to as "smelling salts" back then.


I spent a lot of my life working in hospitals. 
They sure expose fakers right away. LOL!

If they ain't dead, this will get them moving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I'm telling ya folks.
> An ammonia popper will clear out your car in nanoseconds.
> 
> I keep a package in my first aid kit in my door pocket.
> They are cheap, they work, and absolutely no one ignores them if they are still alive.


I have them in my first aid kit too. I tried one,when I started driving for uber (from like 3 inches away because I was worried it might set off my asthma--which it didn't, surprisingly) just to see if they still worked because they're like 25 years old.

Yeah, they don't go bad!  Will clear your sinuses for sure. Not really worth the pain though.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have them in my first aid kit too. I tried one,when I started driving for uber (from like 3 inches away because I was worried it might set off my asthma--which it didn't, surprisingly) just to see if they still worked because they're like 25 years old.
> 
> Yeah, they don't go bad!  Will clear your sinuses for sure. Not really worth the pain though.


Pain, really? I want to try one just so I would know what I'm subjecting people to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> Pain, really? I want to try one just so I would know what I'm subjecting people to.


Well let's just say if you have to use one on a pax it may hurt your rating.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well let's just say if you have to use one on a pax it may hurt your rating.


Yeah that's a given. With over 1,000 rides and no passer outer I was blessed with two in one weekend. The first was overly apologetic. The second set looked at me like they wanted to murder me and def resulted in a bad rating.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's how it SHOULD be done but I believe him when he says that's how they did it...


*Those were some $hitty cops & Uber driver! *
Back in my days, we would always play a form of Russian Roulette to see if the drunk had warrants.
After EMS determined they weren't dead or had any emergent life threatening condition.
*Diabetics with low blood sugar looks like intoxication, CALL 911!!!!!!!!!*

No warrant, the Paramedics were stuck taking them to the hospital for medical observation. 
Warrants, then the Police were stuck taking them to the hospital for medical observation while under police custody. 

Probably personality hints as to why I like working to drunk 10pm-3am Uber shift.
I'll take them home safe at surge pricing, or collect $200 if it turns ugly. I don't get $200 when my children puke


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Plastic Hand Pump Air Horn










https://m.dollartree.com/h5/r/produ...s/1248c412c412p365406/index.pro?method=search


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Plastic Hand Pump Air Horn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T do that right by someone's ear. You blow out their eardrum.or damage their hearing that's a whole other problem.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> 911 isn't just "the Police"
> Dumbest thing you said, call your mother to smack you
> 
> Yep, dial 911, if you don't the fate of the unresponsive PAX you left behind is now legally your burden in a court of law.
> ...


YES. YES. YES!!!!!! I am in total 100% in agreement..... Could be someone suffering from severe low blood sugar........I am an insulin dependent diabetic and numerous times my blood sugar has bottom out and my own mother in law just thought "he's just drunk" and slapped me in the face......damn lucky I didn't knock her out not knowing what I was doing.........the best advice call 911 explain "I have someone passed out in my car......I don't know if drunk or in need of ambulance...... Maybe send officer to confirm".........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> What they're unresponsive? Time to call 911 for the paramedics, two UNRESPONSIVE passengers sounds like a medical emergency to me.


Had one guy " put into' my car in unresponsive condition.
Fortunately,he had an escort to handle him.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well let's just say if you have to use one on a pax it may hurt your rating.


They have a very sharp strong odor. 
The primitive brain knows that the body can not survive breathing that shit. It wakes up the conscientious brain and says "time to get moving now".

In my experience if a pax is pass-out drunk, they rarely rate you, or remember how you got them out of the car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have them in my first aid kit too. I tried one,when I started driving for uber (from like 3 inches away because I was worried it might set off my asthma--which it didn't, surprisingly) just to see if they still worked because they're like 25 years old.
> 
> Yeah, they don't go bad!  Will clear your sinuses for sure. Not really worth the pain though.


I am sure my package is over 10 years old. It came with a USMC medic bag I was given several years ago. I used one last year, and you are correct, they do not go bad. 
It is a good idea to put on a plastic glove before you snap the capsule.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> DON'T do that right by someone's ear. You blow out their eardrum.or damage their hearing that's a whole other problem.


Or send them into cardiac arrest.

May cause them to lose bowel and bladder function in n your car.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I am sure my package is over 10 years old. It came with a USMC medic bag I was given several years ago. I used one last year, and you are correct, they do not go bad.
> It is a good idea to put on a plastic glove before you snap the capsule.


Thanks for the tip. As a 112 lbs woman who enjoys driving the bar hours I'll def invest in a few to put in my first aid kit for the weekend.

Of course once I buy them I'll cease to have any passed out riders but better safe than sorry.

My awake pax was being made fun of by the other guys who passed out because a girl ditched him at the end of the night the night for a black guy. He was bitter and dogging me the whole way. So leaving those two guys in my car was a means of trying to screw me over. He wasn't the account holder so it didn't matter to him that it was 85 cents a minute to sit there.

The ride was still worth the money even though I had to threaten to get the police if he went inside. But my other solo geeky pax who passed out the night before wasn't one I would have wanted to call the police on. I guess I would have taken him to the ER if I couldn't wake him but smelling salts would have probably done it. I could tell he didn't need medical he was just drunk.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> He wasn't the account holder so it didn't matter to him that it was 85 cents a minute to sit there.


At $.85 a minute, let them stay passed out and go catch a double feature at your local drive-in.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $.85 a minute, let them stay passed out and go catch a double feature at your local drive-in.


Damn right, or at least settle down to watch a Netfix movie. I watched Ronin again a few nights ago. Great movie; at $.85 per minute and about 2 hours even this driver would have been paid $102 gross to watch it. Not bad at all.


----------



## matt gravitt (Dec 23, 2015)

Drive to the "destination" that you think you heard them VERBALLY tell you. Emphasis on verbally. Even if you happen to be hundreds of miles away... you need to ensure that your compensated appropriately


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

What would Uber want you to do? Wait. Take a nap. When they wake up, have coffee and breakfast waiting. They will exit your vehicle. No thank you. Probably dispute the fare. Call the police and ask for assistance. It's not your problem at that point.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I 


HotRodriguez75 said:


> What would Uber want you to do? Wait. Take a nap. When they wake up, have coffee and breakfast waiting. They will exit your vehicle. No thank you. Probably dispute the fare. Call the police and ask for assistance. It's not your problem at that point.


love the part about disputing the fare. Uber will certainly **** you every time. Luckily this was a Lyft ride so slightly lower probability of that but still.

I reminded these drunk assholes over and over when they couldn't rember their address or what part of town their airbnb was in that it was surge pricing. I even told them I would have to end the trip and drop them at a nearby hotel if they can't produce a destination because I don't want to be involved with a situation where they wake up the next morning and think I raked them over the coals.

It was kind of like the complaint from the fake rider earlier today in CA. They couldn't tell me if they were going north, east, south or west. So I had to just get them off 6th street and out of downtown then pull over.

It was only 1.5 miles out of the way when they finally produced the address but I know they woke up and were like, 'how much was that ride?'.

Uber would be like oh yeah she totally took the wrong route here's all your money back. The only time I took the wron route due to GPS I emailed Lyft to tell them about it and to refund the fare. They let me keep all of it and refunded the entire fare to the rider. It was a $58 fare. I really appreciated that. They also thanked me for my honesty.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I
> 
> love the part about disputing the fare. Uber will certainly &%[email protected]!* you every time. Luckily this was a Lyft ride so slightly lower probability of that but still.
> 
> ...


Dashcam with GPS tracking is your best friend, however I do not move until I have an address in the app.

Any correspondence with Uber includes verbiage that this ride is documented on video and available upon request.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

If I cannot revive them with ammonia capsule I should call the paramedics, however if were close to a canal..............


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I usually just take them home with me.

It's clearly a sign that we were meant to be together... Right?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I usually just take them home with me.
> 
> It's clearly a sign that we were meant to be together... Right?


Is your motto:
No means yes, and Yes means anal sex?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Is your moto:
> No means yes, and Yes means butt sex?


No, I'm just saving up bodies for this year's halloween display.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Is your moto:
> No means yes, and Yes means butt sex?


Nothing wrong with a little anal intrusion on Cinco De Mayo, unless of course your pax won the jalapeño eating contest earlier in the evening. Then things could really start to heat up if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ashe28 (Mar 26, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


I honestly did this once before and it worked .. although I tried to wake the pax up soo many times I even yelled loudly at the pax .. this is what I did.
I backed up slightly fast then all of the sudden stepped on the brake gently .. it worked and actually she apologized for passing out on my vehicle. .


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> It's your property they are now trespassing on. Lethal force is an option.


It hits your rating everytime you shoot a pax. I'm pretty sure Kalamazoo has a rating lower than 4.5 now.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

DO NOT drive to the police station.
DO NOT end trip until pax has exited the vehicle.
DO start driving to the nearest emergency room, while attempting to wake up the pax.
DO call 911 if it is safe to do so.
DO report pax to Uber after the incident is resolved (_even if they simply wake up and you take them back to their home_).

If there is a medical emergency, which you can't know - because you don't know the pax - driving to the police station will simply result in the police scratching their heads, and calling fire/rescue.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

D Town said:


> You assault people who are physically incapable of harming you?


Yup. I'm 17-0.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Stop vehicle in a safe area. Leave meter running, you need that for Uber insurance to be in effect. And you get paid.
911.
If you think it's called for, try to put pax face down, preferably with face outside of your car! A lot of intox people die from aspirating vomit. 
Report to Uber when the ambulance takes him away.

We assume an unconscious person is drunk, but you don't know that. It could be something much worse.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Stop vehicle in a safe area. Leave meter running, you need that for Uber insurance to be in effect. And you get paid.
> 911.
> If you think it's called for, try to put pax face down, preferably with face outside of your car! A lot of intox people die from aspirating vomit.
> Report to Uber when the ambulance takes him away.
> ...


If it is safe, and if you can call 911. At times, 911 takes you to the highway patrol switchboard. Lots of time can be lost there. I suggest doing both - call 911 if it is safe, and go to the nearest hospital. Usually, you can do both at the same time.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You never take anyone to the hospital, all you do is call 911 and it takes 5 minutes of your time. Two minutes for the ambulance to get there and three minutes to explain what you know, which isn't much. It isn't your problem that the pax needs an ambulance, it is your problem if you don't call 911 immediately when you realize you should. Could be heroin, drugs and alcohol are a most likely than simply being drunk. You don't know, it's there job to figure it out and treat the pax. Now if the pax has an ADA dog that's a whole other story.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> You never take anyone to the hospital, all you do is call 911 and it takes 5 minutes of your time. Two minutes for the ambulance to get there and three minutes to explain what you know, which isn't much. It isn't your problem that the pax needs an ambulance, it is your problem if you don't call 911 immediately when you realize you should. Could be heroin, drugs and alcohol are a most likely than simply being drunk. You don't know, it's there job to figure it out and treat the pax. Now if the pax has an ADA dog that's a whole other story.


Perhaps in your neck of the woods, where I live an ambulance can be a 20 minute drive. *Again, do both.* In most situations you can point your car towards the nearest hospital while dialing 911. Call 911, if it is safe or you are capable, and do what they instruct. That was very clearly spelled out in each of my posts.

Frankly, Uber should require all drivers to have hands-free calling gear in their cars (headset, speakerphone/phone-mount or in-car integration). Of all the ridiculous things they require - I'm amazed they don't require that.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Perhaps in your neck of the woods, where I live an ambulance can be a 20 minute drive. *Again, do both.* In most situations you can point your car towards the nearest hospital while dialing 911. Call 911, if it is safe or you are capable, and do what they instruct. That was very clearly spelled out in each of my posts.
> 
> Frankly, Uber should require all drivers to have hands-free calling gear in their cars (headset, speakerphone/phone-mount or in-car integration). Of all the ridiculous things they require - I'm amazed they don't require that.


If the hospital is that far away then you need to pull over and call 911. You also need to be sure the pax is breathing. You should never assume anything in life. Assuming your pax is simply drunk and breathing is just one example. All of this is intentional not informing drivers of everything they need to know, that way you are not an employee. There are a lot of things drivers need to know, which is why we are here and not reading the Travass manual.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> If the hospital is that far away then you need to pull over and call 911. You also need to be sure the pax is breathing. You should never assume anything in life. Assuming your pax is simply drunk and breathing is just one example. All of this is intentional not informing drivers of everything they need to know, that way you are not an employee. There are a lot of things drivers need to know, which is why we are here and not reading the Travass manual.


Asked and answered. Read my last post to all others. What I said is the right thing to do... and what first responders have told me to do. 

Don't call 911 if it isn't safe. If it is call. Which is exactly, exactly what I said.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Asked and answered. Read my last post to all others. What I said is the right thing to do... and what first responders have told me to do.
> 
> Don't call 911 if it isn't safe. If it is call. Which is exactly, exactly what I said.


How can it not be safe? At least like you said they could tell you what you need to do. Even if you're going 100 on the highway you get off the next exit and call and check that your pax is breathing. They could be on fake Molly, on heroin, OD'd like Prince, heart attack, who knows but I've never heard anyone say you don't need to call 911. Calling 911 is more important than getting to a hospital, police or fire could even help, if you call. You need to put the pax in their hands not yours, immediately.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Diabetics with low blood sugar looks like intoxication, CALL 911


I am a Type 2 Diabetic...... DON'T ASSUME ANYTHING!!!! A diabetic can look like a drunk who's passed out if his blood sugar is out of wack. Fireguy is EXACTLY right. If you try to wake them with some yelling, flashlight, gentle shoving.... and they still don't move... don't assume anything, call freaking 9-1-1. And, after the ride is over, immediately file a complaint with Uber so you have a record of the incident.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Please ignore suggestions to drag them out of the car or anything else that will let them allege assault charges on you.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

njn said:


> How about an air horn?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Air-Horn/49581432


Can be cited for Noise violation if in a Community watch Neighborhood & its late at night.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Frankly, Uber should require all drivers to have hands-free calling gear in their cars (headset, speakerphone/phone-mount or in-car integration). Of all the ridiculous things they require - I'm amazed they don't require that.


That will be Uber's feature, when they introduce Autonomous cars.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> If the hospital is that far away then you need to pull over and call 911. You also need to be sure the pax is breathing. You should never assume anything in life. Assuming your pax is simply drunk and breathing is just one example. All of this is intentional not informing drivers of everything they need to know, that way you are not an employee. There are a lot of things drivers need to know, which is why we are here and not reading the Travass manual.


Thats why you are Uber partner, you bear all liability & the Corporation all the Profit.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm glad this is now a featured thread!
Seems like I read about "passed out drunks", "semi-conscious people" & " people to drunk to puke in a bag" in at least 1 new thread every day. And people continue about their normal lives as if that level of intoxication is safe, definitely not some other medical condition, completely normal, and everybody wakes up the next day happy.


Drunks die aspirating on there vomit and suffocate.
Drunks get pneumonia aspirating vomit in their lungs.
Drunks get date rapped (can't legally consent at that level of intoxication).
Drunks could fall and injure themselves.
They could be having a drug overdose.
Diabetics might appear drunk if severely hypoglycemia.
Diabetics can have severe reactions if they consumed just a little alcohol.
*CALL 911 let the proper authorities make the judgement call, and medical care decisions*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenix666 said:


> Yup. I'm 17-0.


Either a troll or a future inmate.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I enjoy a good laugh, but some of these troll jokes are not helpful


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


I'd call an ambulance, just in case they are in a comma. Seriously.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just saw on TV you can't drink and take Molly. Girl almost died looked drunk almost passed out. Guess I'm not trying Molly.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Also if you are at there location drop off and it's a house knock on the door to see if anyone else is home. 100% call Police 1st if not and let Uber know what's going on. 

If it's a female PAX, DON'T touch her trying to wake her up. Call the Police.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If a passenger was in physical distress to the point where they needed an ambulance I wouldn't continue driving, not even to the hospital. I'm not an ambulance driver, don't have that training, and afterward someone could claim their condition was aggravated by the way I was driving. 

We've all read news stories about women giving birth in a taxi. Would you take a woman in labor in your car? 

Not sure if I would. Well, maybe at 9x surge!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If a passenger was in physical distress to the point where they needed an ambulance I wouldn't continue driving, not even to the hospital. I'm not an ambulance driver, don't have that training, and afterward someone could claim their condition was aggravated by the way I was driving.
> 
> We've all read news stories about women giving birth in a taxi. Would you take a woman in labor in your car?
> 
> Not sure if I would. Well, maybe at 9x surge!


So this reminds me of something that recently happened in the news. They decided instead of waiting any longer for an ambulance, not sure why it took long, they drove the guy, I think he was shot, to the hospital. Got pulled over by a cop and the cop made them wait where they were for an ambulance. The guy died waiting for the ambulance and the family who drove him said he would've lived if they continued to the hospital.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> So this reminds me of something that recently happened in the news. They decided instead of waiting any longer for an ambulance, not sure why it took long, they drove the guy, I think he was shot, to the hospital. Got pulled over by a cop and the cop made them wait where they were for an ambulance. The guy died waiting for the ambulance and the family who drove him said he would've lived if they continued to the hospital.


Makes sense to me. When a cop is shot they don't put him in a patrol car and take him to the hospital, they wait for the paramedic. The paramedic has the tools and training to stabilize you just like the ER, but he will see you quicker and you will be his only patient.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Regardless.. this is a medical emergency. You have no idea what they have consumed. CALL 911.
Anything else, although humorous answers, make no sense.
(Well except the 5* rating LOL)

RC


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

As a former LEO & EMT ... Fireguy50 is correct ... best bet is to call 911 - Medical Emergency ... they'll generally arrive in 3-5 minutes and they'll call the cops, if needed (cops generally arrive in 3-5 minutes if EMS calls them). *Not calling 911 for EMS could cost someone's life and possibly your freedom (if they die and you did nothing). The only other tactic that i would use is shining a light to see if they wake up; however, I would not use a strobe in case the pax is susceptible to seizures.

Worst case scenario, you get the whole thing wrapped up in 15-20 minutes. *I've called EMS once for passed out pax and whole thing was wrapped up in 15 minutes.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I could tell he didn't need medical he was just drunk.


Unless you're a certified EMT, Paramedic, Nurse or Doctor ... you likely don't have the skills & knowledge to determine that the person is only drunk and that they don't need EMS. A diabetic episode mimics intoxication and could result in death if not treated within minutes. *hope you look good in orange

If they are passed out in your car ... call 911 for EMS ... stop trying to "play doctor" when you have no training on whether or not this is actually a medical emergency or not


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just saw on TV you can't drink and take Molly. Girl almost died looked drunk almost passed out. Guess I'm not trying Molly.


Okay , for us non-hipsters on this forum, what is molly? Some kind of drug?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I would drive my car to the closest police station. If they couldn't do anything, I would leave my car there and catch a Lyft home.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Okay , for us non-hipsters on this forum, what is molly? Some kind of drug?


https://www.drugabuse.gov/publications/drugfacts/mdma-ecstasymolly


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'd call an ambulance, just in case they are in a comma. Seriously.


^^^
Or the coroner just in case they've lapsed into a period.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If a passenger was in physical distress to the point where they needed an ambulance I wouldn't continue driving, not even to the hospital. I'm not an ambulance driver, don't have that training, and afterward someone could claim their condition was aggravated by the way I was driving.
> 
> We've all read news stories about women giving birth in a taxi. Would you take a woman in labor in your car?
> 
> Not sure if I would. Well, maybe at 9x surge!


^^^


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Get them within a block of a hospital then stop and call an ambulance. Make them pay $2,000 +- for a one block ride...


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Okay , for us non-hipsters on this forum, what is molly? Some kind of drug?


It's MDMA also know as ecstasy


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Or the coroner just in case they've lapsed into a period.


Medical Examiner only gets called after an Emergency Dept Physian gives the Ambulance an official time of death (if local policy allows)
Or the Police block off the road for phorensic evidence in potential fatalities


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Turn on the dome lights look over the back seat, crank this and just stare at them with a big crazy looking smile.



Either this or playing an air riad siren and screaming OMG OMG We're under attack run for your lives!!!!!!It's all over here come the missiles!!!!RUN RUN!!!!! with all the doors open may work too.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


Read UberXkimg's


Ubertuber said:


> I use three techniques before calling the police (at which point I've assumed they might need an ems, which has only happened once.)
> 
> •When pulling up to the address stop short HARD (but, you know, trying not to. explode your break lines.)
> 
> ...


Nobody reads their manual. Page 3 2nd paragraph. Bottled water. It's cost prohibitive to give away bottled water that can go for over $5 at the movie theater. Keep on hand to pour carefully over head of passed out pax who won't leave your vehicle.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


Hate to say this, but as of 8 AM this morning, it doesn't look like this is going to be a problem in your neck of the woods for the foreseeable future...


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Phoenix666 said:


> Yup. I'm 17-0.


Not for nothing because 17-0 is a very good record but I'd like to see a little tougher competition before I start calling you a contender.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Medical Examiner only gets called after an Emergrncy Dept Physian gives the Ambulance an official time of death (if local policy allows)
> Or the Police block off the road for phorensic evidence in potential fatalities


^^^
Sorry, but you didn't "get it", and you wouldn't unless you flashed on the misspelling of the post that I quoted. 
OK, so you're an expert in the exact step by step of those things.... which doesn't have one thing to do with my post.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Medical Examiner only gets called after an Emergrncy Dept Physian gives the Ambulance an official time of death (if local policy allows)
> Or the Police block off the road for phorensic evidence in potential fatalities


No, wrong! The medical examiner and ONLY the medical examiner is qualified to determine who's alive and who's dead. Sure you may think you can recognize a dead person, but can you really say somebody is truly alive if they're not shakin that thing to this groovy beat?

No. And that's why we have a medical examiner.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> No, wrong! The medical examiner and ONLY the medical examiner is qualified to determine who's alive and who's dead. Sure you may think you can recognize a dead person, but can you really say somebody is truly alive if they're not shakin that thing to this groovy beat?
> 
> No. And that's why we have a medical examiner.


What, each medical control authority has different rules? I've declared probably 50 people dead myself as a Paramedic. Call the ER, tell the doctor the cardiac rhythm the temperature of the body, last time seen alive, any serious mortal injuries (suicide or accidents), presence of rigamortis & lividity line. Doctor gives us a time of death, and the ME eventually come outs or sends a representative at their earliest convenience to release the body to the funeral home. Or if it's suspicious, they take it to the morgue.
That's how we do it here. Not saying every place is the same.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sorry, but you didn't "get it", and you wouldn't unless you flashed on the misspelling of the post that I quoted.


Oh, I get I now
Coma vs comma

Probably hard to take a *, *to the morgue


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> What, each medical control authority has different rules? I've declared probably 50 people dead myself as a Paramedic. Call the ER, tell the doctor the cardiac rhythm the temperature of the body, last time seen alive, any serious mortal injuries (suicide or accidents), presence of rigamortis & lividity line. Doctor gives us a time of death, and the ME eventually come outs or sends a representative at their earliest convenience to release the body to the funeral home. Or if it's suspicious, they take it to the morgue.
> That's how we do it here. Not saying every place is the same.


are you getting enough sleep?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> are you getting enough sleep?


No, stood at the sink for 1 hour Saturday night peeling shrimp for Mothers Day. Back hurts so bad I only got a nap from 7:30am - 9am Sunday. I was a zombie all day. Now I'm considering giving up on sleep for now and using Photoshop on my desktop, doing something productive.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, stood at the sink for 1 hour Saturday night peeling shrimp for Mothers Day. Back hurts so bad I only got a nap from 7:30am - 9am Sunday. I was a zombie all day. Now I'm considering giving up on sleep for now and using Photoshop on my desktop, doing something productive.


peeling isn't so bad. its deveining that takes the wind out of my sales. do what I do. just tell them you did it. they change color when you cook them and turn opaque anyway. nobody will be the wiser


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I had a pax passed out on me while I was taking her to her residence. I knocked on the front door, her roommate answered the door and helped me get her out of my car. The Pax then got 3 rating.​


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Works every time!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Alright...wait a minute! Forgot I am joking with entire country, if not world full of 'Uber drivers' here. The jumper cables are a joke...DO NOT TRY!


----------



## 1uberdriver4u (Nov 11, 2015)

Dump them on the side of the road and end the trip!


----------



## Ubertuber (May 2, 2016)

Hitlerbenghazi


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

I had this happen to me a couple months ago. I picked up a young girl who was alone and she put her address in, then passed out! When we get to the address its in the middle of the intersection. I wake her up and she then changes the address. When we get to the right address she is really passed out. The kind of drunk sleep that you would get from mixing bourbon and gin together. It took 10 minutes to wake her up. All you guys who said call the police are SPOT ON! If I couldn't wake her up I would have done the same. All in all it was really sad, I have a daughter her age and I would have flipped if she had every done something that stupid! A young drunk woman alone like that is just asking for trouble!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I would call the police and let them handle it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

If they're that wasted, remove their watches, then drive to the nearest police station. Then it's a public intoxication issue that the gendarmes can deal with.


----------



## daabearz (Apr 5, 2016)

Turn on some music. Starting at low volume, then slowly turn it up until they wake up.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

I didn't go through all 7 pages of replies, so sorry if I am duplicating here.
I don't mind picking up drunk pax, however I can tell the difference between drunk and smashed. Smashed -> pass out, drunk or mildly drunk are usually OK.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

You ease into a HARD stop slowly...slowly... then bam full brakes applied. 90% Success rate with my passengers, even if they arent even sleep


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

You should give them mouth to mouth resuscitation. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Miguel Aprender said:


> I didn't go through all 7 pages of replies, so sorry if I am duplicating here.
> I don't mind picking up drunk pax, however I can tell the difference between drunk and smashed. Smashed -> pass out, drunk or mildly drunk are usually OK.


Um, no you can't. Read all the pages. If they're passed out it could be a medical emergency. Half these clowns are being stupid for comedy night practice.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Drop them off at the nearest ER

WTF are the police going to do?


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

...Sell them to a porn studio and buy some bling.


----------



## dmess33 (Jul 20, 2016)

What would you do?[/QUOTE]
I used to bartend. I used to have people passed out and no one could wake them up. Simple solution. Set the alarm clock on your phone to go off in the next minute and place it next to their head. Alarm goes off and they wake up. Works like a charm.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
I used to bartend. I used to have people passed out and no one could wake them up. Simple solution. Set the alarm clock on your phone to go off in the next minute and place it next to their head. Alarm goes off and they wake up. Works like a charm.[/QUOTE]

Until they throw your phone out the window and pass out again....lol


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to bartend. I used to have people passed out and no one could wake them up. Simple solution. Set the alarm clock on your phone to go off in the next minute and place it next to their head. Alarm goes off and they wake up. Works like a charm.[/QUOTE]

Until they throw your phone out the window and pass out again....lol[/QUOTE]

That or they start getting undressed to take a shower thinking they have to get up for work if they have the same alarm.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


Drop em off at the nearest homeless shelter.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> Drop them off at the nearest ER
> 
> WTF are the police going to do?


The police take a record of the event which is needed for liability purposes and when you call 911 and request both the police and paramedics you are covered. When you initiate the 911 call they stay in the phone with you until help gets there. Again liability.

If you take the pax to the ER you can be named in suit for paralyzing them with your driving to get there if they are paralyzed from the drugs or whatever. What are your Auto Liability Limits?

Texas is a Tort Reform state but if you are accused of paralyzing someone you are taking away their ability to work and the is a $1M min settlement easily.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Call the fire department they will get them out and assess them for alcohol poisoning no cops and same result drunks removed by others


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I had a very drunk female pass out in my car. I was not going to risk it. I called the police and told them I was an Uber driver and I had a drunk female in my car. They had someone meet me and the very large female officer woke the young lady up without hesitation. No way in the world I would take the chance on that crap.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Pull their butt out of car, give mys


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Pull their butt out of the car, give myself 5 stars and pretend nothing happened. If they have a LAWN place them there, sweet dreams.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Pull their butt out of the car, give myself 5 stars and pretend nothing happened. If they have a LAWN place them there, sweet dreams.


That's one way to get 5 stars.  If I were to do that I'd grab my tip.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> So I was taking these guys call away out in Westlake to their Airbnb the two guys in the backseat pass out and when we get to their destination the one that was still awake was just gonna leave them in my car. They were all very good friends there visiting from out of town for a bachelor party. The one that was await told me OK well they're your passengers so I'm in a leave you here to take care of that I'm going and I'm going to sleep.
> 
> I told the guy that if he left them there in my car my only option to get them out of the car would be to call the police. I would hate to call the police but honestly I can't put my hands on them as it could lead to either a civil suit or criminal charges for assault.
> 
> What would you do?


You answered your own question.Call the popo


----------



## Charlie86 (Jul 19, 2016)

Go around 5mph and then hard brake the shit out the car. Their face slamming into a nice head rest wakes them up just fine


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Charlie86 said:


> Go around 5mph and then hard brake the shit out the car. Their face slamming into a nice head rest wakes them up just fine


Lol.Bad idea with the new driving reports


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> ..of course you root through their pocket and wallet for a tip before doing anything, but that goes without saying.


You can't be serious.... risk criminal prosecution? Call 911, ambulance shows up, you're in the clear as to liability. Contact Uber as soon as you can have a moment on the phone... get that on the record..... Hey, if you don't mind potentially losing your ability to drive, risk criminal prosecution, having to hire and attorney.... be my guest. The whole idea is to protect yourself..... Do the right thing man.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> You can't be serious.... risk criminal prosecution? Call 911, ambulance shows up, you're in the clear as to liability. Contact Uber as soon as you can have a moment on the phone... get that on the record..... Hey, if you don't mind potentially losing your ability to drive, risk criminal prosecution, having to hire and attorney.... be my guest. The whole idea is to protect yourself..... Do the right thing man.


And they thought they " LOST" their wallet .


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

"Get 3 coffins ready."
- Clint Eastwood to coffin maker in
"A Fistful of Dollars"


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Go through their pockets and rub their nipples. Pinching is ok too... to wake them up.


----------

